# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  دسترسی به فرم اصلی

## beginner_1395

من یه unit نوشتم با یه سری توابع اما در اون unit نمیتونم به کنتزلهای فرم اصلی دسترسی داشته باشم
داخل unit میشه به کنترلهای فرم 2 مقدار داد اما به فرم اصلی نه

برای فرم های دیگه این مشکل وجود نداره و مثلا میشه در فرم 2 به فرم اصلی مقداردهی داشت
اما داخل unit نمیشه و خطا میگیره که form1 رو نمیشناسه

----------


## یاشار رضازاده

کافیست در فرم 2 - فرم یک را Includeکنی مشکل حل میشود برای اینکار در داخل فرم 2 - Alt-F11 را بزنید و Unit1 را انتخاب کنید

----------

